# New DHS Acquisition....What reason could they have for these?



## Tripper52

http://http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013/03/obama-dhs-purchases-2700-light-armored-tanks-to-go-with-their-1-6-billion-bullet-stockpile/

What could possibly be their justification for these other than for oppressive purposes?


----------



## hayden

The link is telling me it doesn't exist, maybe it's been taken down already.


----------



## Tripper52

hmmmm... was working earlier this morning. Here is the full web address:

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...o-go-with-their-1-6-billion-bullet-stockpile/

I cut and pasted this into browser and it worked. Perhaps I didnt link it correctly the first time.


----------



## Ripon

Makes for on hell of a bug out vehicle.

The so called insider info wars used to claim DHS was about protecting the ruling elite / political class and not about oppressive control would be bolstered with this information. Tanks / APCs make for targets in a state of oppression, but on the move getting past hoards of unorganized protestors, rioters and looters they'll do quite well.



Tripper52 said:


> http://http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2013/03/obama-dhs-purchases-2700-light-armored-tanks-to-go-with-their-1-6-billion-bullet-stockpile/
> 
> What could possibly be their justification for these other than for oppressive purposes?


----------



## Meangreen

The guy in green in the photo is a Border Patrol SRT member and the Border Patrol doesn't have SRT anymore, their called BORTAC. How come I haven't seen any of these vehicles and there supposed to be in my back yard? Things that make you go hmmm.

How many people have noticed your local police getting vehicles like this?


----------



## Smitty901

Just gets better and better.


----------



## Fuzzee

It's all fun and donuts till you piss people off enough to start blowing them up with ied's.


----------



## punch

This is just a shot in the dark but I think those APC's are for not for just our troops but they appear to be quite similar to the namby pamby gay mobiles UN troops around the globe like to cruise the boogelard in. They never learn. Remember the Branch Davidians...ATF crawling on the roof toting .223's and David Koresh and company are packing 30-06 and that was the little boom stick. I wasn't cheering for crazy David, but seeing those bullets tear across the wall and take out two idiot ATF fem-bots was frightening. To quote a member on this board, "If you find yourself in a fair fight, something is seriously wrong with your battle tactics." I think obamaja is going to juke the UN into doing his bidding to trash our constitution starting with the 2nd Amendment. Just a wild ass guess.

punch


"Get rid of that chrome plated sissy pistol and get yourself a Glock." -Tommy Lee Jones (U.S. Marshalls)


----------



## Verteidiger

MRAPs on the streets of America? Well, that will certainly be a show of force when that contraption shows up.

I am reminded of the story about the first time the Romans encountered elephants when facing off against Hannibal - what do you do when you have nothing that can take down an elephant?

I can see it now - out of control rioting crowd on the streets of Detroit grabs a city bus or a cement truck to go up against the MRAP. That should be an interesting head-on collision....

So, out comes the bulldozers against the MRAPs. Or maybe it will be like when the Soviets went up against the Nazis who brought their Tiger tanks into battle expecting to crush all comers, only to have the T-34s ram the Tigers and wedge themselves underneath the larger tank, grinding it to a halt.


----------



## punch

In Afganistan those soviet tank commanders got their asses handed back to them by guys riding camels and hiding in the rocks. I say a bolt action rifle with decent optics will take one out when they are gassing up. I'm jus sayin'


----------



## inceptor

punch said:


> In Afganistan those soviet tank commanders got their asses handed back to them by guys riding camels and hiding in the rocks. I say a bolt action rifle with decent optics will take one out when they are gassing up. I'm jus sayin'


Yes they did. But remember that was a 9 yr war. The Soviets had a home to go to. What happen when the govt has no where to go?

You also had better hope there are enough young'uns to handle that. Most of us are too damn old. My hard livin and hard fightin ended about the middle 70's. I probably could have handled a fair amount up to 36. That's when I had back surgery and haven't been the same since. I don't know about you punch but those days are over for me. I will still do my best to defend my home and maybe my neighborhood but I don't think much else is in the cards. We'll see.


----------



## Verteidiger

If we are ever in a situation where the citizens are facing a firefight with armed forces of the government, once they show up with Apache gunships, that will pretty much end any fight.

I also do not think that will ever happen. 

I think DHS must be contemplating having to support military action against an invading force. If that is the case (and I have to say I am sure they are planning for that exact set of contingencies) I will be very happy to see the MRAPs roll out.

I think we could possibly be facing off against the Russians, Chinese, North Koreas, and enemies in the Middle East and Africa, either singular or combined forces, also either in a WWIII scenario, or sleeper cell infiltrators carrying out a massive coordinated attack within our own borders.

It is a wicked world we live in, we are the number one Superpower, and we'll probably be coupled with Great Britain, with China and Russia nipping at our heels.

Already we are threatening Iran over their nuclear buildup. We got out of the last Depression with a World War. I honestly think that is what is coming, and it will begin in the Middle East.


----------



## Meangreen

I wonder who in the hell they are going to get to drive those vehicles?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Verteidiger said:


> If we are ever in a situation where the citizens are facing a firefight with armed forces of the government, once they show up with Apache gunships, that will pretty much end any fight.


A bunch of half starved North Vietnamese Army troops and Viet Cong, armed with mostly small arms, improvised explosives, no artillery bigger than 82mm mortars, rockets, RPG's and belt fed machine guns fought the most powerful military in the world to a stand still.
They had no helicopter gunships, B-52's (hell, aircraft of any type over the South), armor, field artillery.
They won, we lost. Yeah we killed a couple million, but they prevailed.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Fuzzee

Verteidiger said:


> If we are ever in a situation where the citizens are facing a firefight with armed forces of the government, once they show up with Apache gunships, that will pretty much end any fight.
> 
> I also do not think that will ever happen.
> 
> I think DHS must be contemplating having to support military action against an invading force. If that is the case (and I have to say I am sure they are planning for that exact set of contingencies) I will be very happy to see the MRAPs roll out.
> 
> I think we could possibly be facing off against the Russians, Chinese, North Koreas, and enemies in the Middle East and Africa, either singular or combined forces, also either in a WWIII scenario, or sleeper cell infiltrators carrying out a massive coordinated attack within our own borders.
> 
> It is a wicked world we live in, we are the number one Superpower, and we'll probably be coupled with Great Britain, with China and Russia nipping at our heels.
> 
> Already we are threatening Iran over their nuclear buildup. We got out of the last Depression with a World War. I honestly think that is what is coming, and it will begin in the Middle East.


I don't think DHS is looking at an invading force right now though we owe a lot of money to China and I'm sure they wonder if we're ever going to pay it back. With the way the government has been talking about seeing veterans as a major threat to the government these days, all the unrest with the current administration, rightwing viewpoint, split population and talk of revolution, I'm sure they're preparing in case. They'd be foolish not to. As for Apache's turned out and all the various other weapons we have in our arsenal, that's a two way street and they've got to have people willing to run down other American's. Hard to blow up cousin Bob and mow down your old highschool friends and classmates. They know that though and it's why there are other policies and treaties in place. Drones can do a hell of alot these days too and contractors from other places can be brought in too. But their toys can be turned against them and absolutely need to if it comes to that. The American people when pushed too far can be quite resourceful. Still, even though the greatest generation is old and dusty. Assualt, commandeer and use against them.. Hard to use bombs and rockets in urban centers also where most government buildings are and so are lots of other citizens. Citizens who won't be overjoyed to see them used in front of their faces, on our soil, against American's. It's different when it's happening right in front of you and not on a TV screen in a far away place you can ignore.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

6 people with welding and cutting equipment a hoist and some tool could make just as an effective vehicle in a few days using a dump truck or other scrapped vehicle in a few days. It would look as pretty but be just as effective. Could turn several out from a large scrap yard.

What one man did on his own.


----------



## Chipper

How many will fight?
I just ask people that own guns if they are an NRA member. Roughly 80% around here will look at me like I'm nuts. Why do I need to join the NRA?? I don't want to draw attention to myself and the fact I have guns, is the usual reply. Yet every year they go buy a gun hunting license. 
I don't think they will stand and do anything if they don't have enough balls/common sense to at "least" join the NRA.


----------



## Meangreen

*MRAP report is totally false*

I did some checking on this myself and the report on the MRAPs and the rifles are totally false.


----------



## jc-hunter

Yes they do. It has been confirmed. 1.6 billion rds. of ammo (and growing), $2.1 in "no-hesitation" targets of pregnant women, children, and elderly men, 7000 AR15's, and 2700 MRAP's. I believe Obunghole is going to crash the US dollar, and is preparing for social unrest, rioting, etc.> martial law, gun confiscation> bye bye constitution> NWO , run by World Bank. Its called bondage my friends.


----------



## Old Man

We need to be get ready for marshall law. Not to far down the road. DHS is getting ready are you!


----------



## alterego

oswegoscott said:


> They had motivation. How many here do?


As long as the government does not take away I-pod's and Cell phone text messages, they will be abel to take liberty and freedom with out a fight.


----------



## alterego

Meangreen said:


> I did some checking on this myself and the report on the MRAPs and the rifles are totally false.


Their was a truck like this on display at the 2012 Ionia county Fair, with a National Guard recruter their waiting to sign you up.

The one I seen was real.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I think there is some truth in the story mabye not 2700 but they are buying some. I believe this is a reliable source.
Homeland Security Serving Warrants MRAP - Business Insider


----------



## 1895gunner

Actually they have 16 units total located around the United States. The rest went to the USMC. Read please..... oooopps, you beat me to it!

1895gunner


----------



## Verteidiger

oswegoscott said:


> An invading force? How would they get here? No other country is capable of getting masses of troops here


There are plans already in place to deal with such contingencies. The main battle plan (global thermonuclear war) is designed around a scenario where the two erstwhile Communist superpowers, Russia and China, were to launch a surprise attack - a thermonuclear first strike - and what the U.S. military response would be. Recently documents were declassified from the Vietnam Era (revealing policies initially put in place by President Eisenhower) detailing the formerly top secret "Furtherance" program, which is the precursor program to today's COG (Continuity of Government) programs, which sets forth the original plans of action, and subsequent modifications of these plans. The reality is - our Government has been planning to fight and defend against a combined Sino-Soviet (today, Russian and Chinese) nuclear first strike and subsequent U.S. invasion.

This was why the Soviet Union was assisting the North Vietnamese (as were the Chinese) - the Soviets needed (need) warm water submarine pens for when their ports are frozen over during the winter months. They now have these warm water ports their Navy always desired; and the Chinese are just now rolling out their own nuclear submarine programs.

An invading force could be deployed through paratroops, amphibious assaults across the Bering Straits, and direct landings on American shores, after a first strike has crippled American forces.

Our military leaders certainly believe it is possible - they have been planning against it for decades now.

Why do you think special units of the Chinese military are hacking U.S. web sites aimed at our power grid, infrastructure, and technological assets - trade secrets and proprietary designs? Why are most hacks into financial information - entire taxpayer databases have been stolen and downloaded - originating from Russia?

Here - read this for yourself - who knows, maybe you just might learn something you did not know about before (since it was all Top Secret until 12/2012):

U.S. Had Plans for "Full Nuclear Response" In Event President Killed or Disappeared during an Attack on the United States


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I put nothing, absolutely nothing, past Herr Obama and his meglomania. 
He is a very dangerous man.


----------



## Meangreen

The rumor of 2700 of these started an internal affairs investigation which is funny because it was fake story. I sent a memo up the chain requesting to go to MRAP driver training and unfortunately the bosses didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Meangreen

alterego said:


> Their was a truck like this on display at the 2012 Ionia county Fair, with a National Guard recruter their waiting to sign you up.
> 
> The one I seen was real.


One being the key word here.


----------



## Meangreen

oswegoscott said:


> There are FAR more then that in police dept's


It seems most departments have them now including my little town. I don't think they can afford to put gas in it but they got one.


----------



## punch

inceptor said:


> Yes they did. But remember that was a 9 yr war. The Soviets had a home to go to. What happen when the govt has no where to go?
> 
> You also had better hope there are enough young'uns to handle that. Most of us are too damn old. My hard livin and hard fightin ended about the middle 70's. I probably could have handled a fair amount up to 36. That's when I had back surgery and haven't been the same since. I don't know about you punch but those days are over for me. I will still do my best to defend my home and maybe my neighborhood but I don't think much else is in the cards. We'll see.


I hear you sir. I have no desire to tangle with gunships or goverment storm troopers. I will never take a stand against the constitution and I will keep my word no matter what it costs me. If you thought a guerilla war in SE asia, afganistan was a sucky thing to partake in. just think of motivated mal-feasors in this country. We all can be d*cks when properly motivated. I just hope our sheriffs and law enforcement professionals take their oaths seriously. This used to be a great country to live in, maybe it will be again soon. God Bless the USA!

punch


----------



## AsteroidX

I feel bad for all the government agencies that got swallowed up into the DHS power grab. If somethings missing look at these other agencies and local/state LEO departments. They exist and are out there in some quantity.


----------



## Smitty901

They got Milwaukee COP in their pocket now, they own him


----------



## Meangreen

AsteroidX said:


> I feel bad for all the government agencies that got swallowed up into the DHS power grab. If somethings missing look at these other agencies and local/state LEO departments. They exist and are out there in some quantity.


Most state police agencies are funded by Operation Stonegarden which is Federal funding for equipment and training for state agencies. For example the local sheriffs department purchased their patrol vehicles with this funding. Beats a bake sale


----------



## jc-hunter

There is a reason that DHS purchased "no-hesitation" targets of women, children, and ELDERLY MEN. They know that men like me, who are older, who may not be fast on their feet, who could not do well in guerilla warfare, but are great shots because of experience and years of shooting, who have lived good long lives, have got the courage to stand their ground, and most likely die, to stand for Patriotism and The Constitution. I know that when the DHS rolls up in front of my home, I will most likely die. I wont give up my guns. "From my cold dead hands!" But I can assure you, it will cost them dearly. What happens after that is what will decide the direction of the USA. Will young men and women, who have not lived good long lives yet, who have small children, who have much to loose, be inspired to assemble and organize to re-take our nation? I sure hope so. Think of the courage many generations have shown before you.


----------



## Meangreen

jc-hunter said:


> There is a reason that DHS purchased "no-hesitation" targets of women, children, and ELDERLY MEN. They know that men like me, who are older, who may not be fast on their feet, who could not do well in guerilla warfare, but are great shots because of experience and years of shooting, who have lived good long lives, have got the courage to stand their ground, and most likely die, to stand for Patriotism and The Constitution. I know that when the DHS rolls up in front of my home, I will most likely die. I wont give up my guns. "From my cold dead hands!" But I can assure you, it will cost them dearly. What happens after that is what will decide the direction of the USA. Will young men and women, who have not lived good long lives yet, who have small children, who have much to loose, be inspired to assemble and organize to re-take our nation? I sure hope so. Think of the courage many generations have shown before you.


Once again a totally false story. In the DHS the targets can't even be black silhouettes because the black police officers association complained that it was training law enforcement officers to shoot black people! Please people check your stories that you find on these conspiracy theory sites before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Meangreen

oswegoscott said:


> There is NO legitimate reason for smalltown LEO's to have this shit! The ONLY logical reasons to have it is to intimidate us,or use it against us in times of civil unrest


I totally agree and it is an expensive piece of equipment to just sit like a lawn ornament.


----------



## iceman2

Not necessarily so, with a few gallons of black paint across the screen and side windows, they aren’t going too far before driving into the side of bank! haha


----------



## Meangreen

iceman2 said:


> Not necessarily so, with a few gallons of black paint across the screen and side windows, they aren't going too far before driving into the side of bank! haha


I took a look at the one that my local police department got and it has standard tires. I'm sure most departments can't afford the correct tires so they are completely worthless if they hit spike strips or are fired upon.


----------



## AsteroidX

My town got some. Not a good sign. Free as well. I think this may explain some of those trainloads of military gear being moved around over the past year.

Lane County Gains Armored Vehicles | KEZI


----------



## Smitty901

National guard units alway had equipemt for civil defense. The difference was there were strick laws governing their use as either a state or federal force.
Now that has been all but wiped out.


----------



## SAR-1L

Anyone have the DHS documents, or public records showing the acquisition of these? I tried to research it, and only could find mirror sites of this article, citing different authors but same wording and such. Its not that I would put it past the DHS, just I like to see evidence before I go believing every article I read.


----------



## SAR-1L

oswegoscott said:


> Demands under the FIA haven't been processed yet


Is it possible that this fact check article could be true... Fact Checking: 'Obama DHS Purchases 2,700 Light-Armored Tanks' - Little Green Footballs What are your thoughts?


----------



## AsteroidX

I believe these purchases are from funds that began under the Bush Administration to bolster the local LEO's and preparedness for terrorist acts directly following 9/11. Thats where the funding trail began itleast. This is what its morphed into.


----------



## Verteidiger

iceman2 said:


> Not necessarily so, with a few gallons of black paint across the screen and side windows, they aren't going too far before driving into the side of bank! haha


That is absolutely hilarious!! A team of crack-shot paintball enthusiasts could render an MRAP immobile in under 15 seconds.

Whatever you do, don't anyone tell the hajjis!


----------



## Meangreen

This story is completely false but don't tell the aluminum foil wearing conspiracy theorists on this site because they get real upset and don't want to play anymore.


----------



## Meangreen

drt4lfe said:


> IF, there was not so much BAIT and SWITCH from Obama and his ( transparent ) administration and the agencies who seem to also play the same game maybe people would not be so skeptical......Obama has committed acts of Treason along with Clinton over what happened in Benghazi....if you work for a Traitor, then I guess you will back his play ? There are MRAP's ( not considered a light tank ) setup for use by agencies inside the U.S.....that is a ( FACT ).....call me what you want, words have never caused me to loose any sleep.....it's upsetting that poser's also like to spread what they want you to hear......


This administration is fu#[email protected] up, that I will agree but to say that, "we will back his play" is like saying everyone in the military is like the Ft Hood shooter. OK here is an intelligent article on government purchases and how it works. Kinda of boring without conspiracy theories so I hope you can get through it.

Homeland Security?s Ammunition Purchases Should Not Worry You | Military Times GearScout


----------



## AsteroidX




----------



## Meangreen

drt4lfe said:


> IF you do not support who you work for and the tatics of who you work for ? why are you working for them ? Military vehicles have been given out for years to LE all over U.S., Jacksonville, NC City and County LE have one armored vehicle and several non-armored vehicles, Seen them a bunch of times....Is the current MRAP deal Lie's or truth ? Like I said, considering how the current administration is run, I would say more FACT than FICTION.....supporting Muslim's oversea's with weapons....drones in U.S., Allowing Muslim's to kill American's in Libya......and working every angle possible to gain more Control over American citizens. IF Obama put the kind of effort forward on what needs fixed versus all the lying games he is playing....none of us would be here talking about it ?? Me, I gave up 14 yrs in Military rather than finish it out....was hard looking in the mirror.....


Why do I work for the DHS? We removed 400,000 illegals last year and removed millions of pounds of drugs. I know for a fact that these conspiracy theory stories are false. I don't like the administration in charge and what they say but they have no effect on us the true American's that honor the Constitution and do our job to protect America. Anyone that supports Obama is suspect in my book. I have worked in federal law enforcement for 15 years and this is the worst I have ever seen it but I know that this communist administration has no clot because no one will follow an illegal order.

Sorry you didn't stick it out in the military but I do understand because I served during the Clinton administration and now I can't stand going to work because of the current administration. We are being screwed by the current administration. 10 years of hard work on the border for nothing because of amnesty, pay reduced 42%, retirement cut in half and unable to do our job on the border because of no fuel.

I laugh at many of the chicken little's on this site because they are so off base on their fears. What I'm seeing at work is the opposite of most of the stories online. We are running out of everything including fuel and ammo. Our vehicle fleet is quickly wearing out. It would seem that the Obama administration is eliminating any sort of border.


----------



## Meangreen

AsteroidX said:


>


Cool a fake news story with ticker tape to make it look good.


----------



## Meangreen

The more things change, the more they stay the same. These crazy Obama appointee's say their crazy shit but what really changes? Nothing because the unlawful orders don't get past the DHS legal team to become policy within the agencies. It is why I believe Fast and Furious is treason and all involved should be tried and hung.


----------



## Smitty901

Meangreen said:


> The more things change, the more they stay the same. These crazy Obama appointee's say their crazy shit but what really changes? Nothing because the unlawful orders don't get past the DHS legal team to become policy within the agencies. It is why I believe Fast and Furious is treason and all involved should be tried and hung.


 You see we have some common ground, a failed corrupt system must be fought from the inside. maybe your one of the reformers that will fight to fix it?


----------



## Meangreen

Smitty901 said:


> You see we have some common ground, a failed corrupt system must be fought from the inside. maybe your one of the reformers that will fight to fix it?


One of many. I have been thinking about what everyone has been saying and I have been searching, questioning, and researching. Most everything reported is speculation with very little fact. The crazies at the top, and I mean the silverback gorilla on up are a threat but what I have seen is that their all talk and nothing is filtering down to the troops. It's business as usual and but all that has been accomplished (Securing the border, taking out extremist Muslim groups) is going away because of underfunding, redirection of budgets, and mismanagement from the top. The good are making some headway, for example the defeat of the UN weapons treaty but it's always just barely. We are at a stalemate and all it seems is we can hold our ground until real leadership can take back the Whitehouse.


----------



## PaulS

The Department of Homeland Security was supposed to tie the intelligence gathering agencies together so LEOs would be able to share information regarding terrorist acts focused on our nation. Under their umbrella came the TSA and now the government is raising a "national police force" that is equivelent to the army but they have the "power" to act without that bothersome Posse Comitatus Act that prevents the military from taking actions against US citizens.

Ask yourself again, "what reason could they have for these?"


----------



## Smitty901

The Idea behind DHS was to bring agency's together . So on hand knew what they other knew and things did not slip through the cracks.
Not a bad idea on paper.
It had some growing pains at first. Like it or not some form of TSA is need, the boarder issues are a political nightmare.
However as often happens The power that comes with an agency like this gets corrupted by those with an agenda.
Obama and his Socialist took it over and turned it from an agency with the mission to protect America from out side threats to one focused on, enforcing their agenda.
Hard to forget the day DHS stood up and declared US veterans the number one threat . The stories of TSA agent harassing Wound vets travel are not only true but common. And Vets that have tried to report it have been threatened . Wound vets have been subjected to taunts and jabs by TSA screeners.
The problem in the leadership this is their goal, they are not held accountable for anything.
DHS has slowly worked their way into local LE ,to the point of even ensuring people that will go along with them are placed in leadership positions.
I not not fault most of the day to day workers most are honest hard working citizens, they are caught up in a bad system.
There is no doubt DHS is arming Local LE , There is no doubt that DHS leadership sees many of us as the real threat. 
But we are not a threat to America but to there political goal.


----------



## BlackHawk

Could have something to do with this.....very scary.....

» FEMA Corps To Be Brownshirts For Homeland Security Emergency Response? Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Aw, cute: Obama?s civilian army (FEMACorps) just graduated it?s first class ? Glenn Beck


----------



## paraquack

Scary, isn't it!


----------



## PaulS

It is scary when you think you might have to shoot those kids to protect your rights. After what went on in New Orleans and in the aftermath of the East Coast flooding it is more than clear enough to me that my guns are my only protection in any emergency.


----------



## Meangreen

drt4lfe said:


> The DHS was never needed, not for one second....( IF ) the goverment really wanted a secure border ( pretty obvious they don't ) Our Military already had everything needed to do so....would a soldier rather pull duty 90-180 days at a time protecting our border or 12 months in Afghanistan ? pretty obvious ? The needed money to use our military on border would have been way less than standing up another money sucking agency who has not secured our border anymore than it was since they were stood up....per the goverment still 10 million illegals in U.S....Who would protect the border better....some Rangers and Grunts ? ( IF ) allowed to do so ? and at less cost per person, average soldier wages are less than DHS agents....or a bunch of DHS agents ? Every DHS agent is going to justify what a great job they do ? has anything changed ? NO.....Meangreen said per his post nothing has changed ? 10 years of hard work for nothing ? other than cashing the check.....per your own admission you are getting paid and get nothing done ? so why does the American taxpayers have to keep funding an agency who does not do anything ? or not enough that will ever make a difference.....the illegals caught come back the next day, or week, the drugs are a percent or two of what comes across....you may ebb the flow a little, but you are not securing or stopping anything....


We have had the military and national guard on the border for as long as I have been in and I'm sure before. I say we have been dupt by this new administration because they are granting amnesty to over 12 million illegals.


----------



## Meangreen

drt4lfe said:


> D.C. would never allow the border states to do what is necessary.....D.C. is never going to do what is necessary....the money involved dictates what happens, not common sense or protecting U.S. soil...we willingly pay welfare to illegals....free medical care.....free education......securing the border is a BAIT and SWITCH game....those involved in so called border protection are just playing greedy political power games....from the top to the bottom....


So when did the federal government start paying all the welfare? Seems to me that would be a state dolling welfare. Many states choose to give benefits to illegals. I don't like it. You say you want the Border Patrol to hang out at the welfare office. How can I put this simply for you to understand drt4lfe...your a racist. First thing you see a Mexican and you think illegal. Believe it or not, American citizens abusing welfare far exceeds illegals. All races of Americans abuse welfare and the amount of illegals is the smallest group. So you want a Border Patrol Agent to hang around a welfare office and grab the possible one illegal a day or grab thousands crossing the border? The problem is Drt4lfe is your just not seeing the big picture. I could go on and on but I'm sure you don't care and besides I have FEMA camps to build and MRAP driving school to go to and if I'm really good, I get to DO the village


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> So when did the federal government start paying welfare? Seems to me that would be a state dolling welfare. Many states choose to give benefits to illegals.


Actually the feds provide 50% of the money and for that there are basic guidelines that have to be followed. Anything that goes beyond those guidelines must be paid for out of state funds. Don't follow those guidelines then you loose the govt's portion of the funds. Here's a good example. Texas refuses to fund abortions. The feds decided that if Texas did not fund abortions they would no longer receive funding for the Women's Health Program. Now we have the Texas Women's Health Program funded entirely by the State of Texas.

CA offers more benefits than any other state. This is one of the main reasons they are facing bankruptcy.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> Actually the feds provide 50% of the money and for that there are basic guidelines that have to be followed. Anything that goes beyond those guidelines must be paid for out of state funds. Don't follow those guidelines then you loose the govt's portion of the funds. Here's a good example. Texas refuses to fund abortions. The feds decided that if Texas did not fund abortions they would no longer receive funding for the Women's Health Program. Now we have the Texas Women's Health Program funded entirely by the State of Texas.
> 
> CA offers more benefits than any other state. This is one of the main reasons they are facing bankruptcy.


I did not know that it was 50%. Where did you get the stats? California also gives the most benefits to illegals as well.


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> I did not know that it was 50%. Where did you get the stats? California also gives the most benefits to illegals as well.


Let's just say I am a govt employee.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> Let's just say I am a govt employee.


Ok but is it published anywhere? I find 12%


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> Ok but is it published anywhere? I find 12%


Not that I am aware of. I was told this by someone higher up in scheme of things.

ETA: I just found this. Look at paragraph 2

SNAP/Food Stamps « Food Research & Action Center


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> Not that I am aware of. I was told this by someone higher up in scheme of things.
> 
> ETA: I just found this. Look at paragraph 2
> 
> SNAP/Food Stamps « Food Research & Action Center


I did not know that.


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> I did not know that.


LOL, evidently, neither did I. It looks like I had only partial info.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> LOL, evidently, neither did I. It looks like I had only partial info.


Ya know what they say, "You learn something new everyday!"


----------

